# Anyone Have a Talker?



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wondering... our Dino, is quite the talker! 

Since he was the last of the litter, he was put in the house, with the breeders other dogs. They taught him at 6 weeks to growl if another dog got in his space. Hes not vicious - though he has turned on our other cockapoo if he is chewing on a rawhide or something. (we do disapline him for this though) 
But the funny part is when he talks, in this high pitched noise when he wants to play. Its annoying and hilarious at the same time. 
Any others have cockapoos that talk? And does their pitch go higher than their normal bark?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy talks but in quite a low tone. She tells us off for not fussing her when she is sitting nicely. I try and ignore her is she is jumping so she sits down (body wiggling madly) but if I don't pay her attention quick enough she makes a 'oororooorow' kind of noise! It is very funny and sweet.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Milly my cavapoo makes a roo roo noise/bark if you ask her something or she is excited. She also bashes you with her paw.


Monty if he wants your attention will paw you or make this Hmmm Hmmmm noise


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi has never been a barker but if he wants me to play in the evenings then he makes a strange "gruffling" noise which then turns in to a bark. If I say No or Quiet he barks again even louder..lol. Definitely saying "Hey, play with me!". He also does a really cute whimper "Hello" in the mornings. Not quite talking but as vocal as he gets really.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is a real talker. He has a whole range of little noises that he makes on different occasions. He has a little yip when he wants to be let out of a room, another one when he want us to get something that he can't reach, like a ball that has rolled under a cupboard. He will also talk using a strange sort of grumbly whiny sound especially when he wants us to play with him or throw a toy, and of course the (in)famous Dylan howl when he has a ball or stick!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent makes quiets whiney noises if he wants attention. Hardly ever barks, only when he hears a noise he's not used to, or he hears someone outside the house.
My boyfriend taught him to bark on command which I initially thought would make him into a barker....but it really hasn;t!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Freddie talks all the time! His is a whine, but with lots of changes in tone depending on what it is that he is trying to convey. And he growls at us if he is frustrated, though not in a nasty way. E.g. he does a talk/growl at me if I am not clear enough when we're doing agility, like he is telling me to get it right!

Darcey doesn't talk as much but is really good at communicating what she wants _or some people may say demanding!!!_ She also squeals when she is excited which is very cute for a short time at least.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is a loud talker when playing, or wanting you to play....it's quite funny


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie is quite vocal she seems to have an opinion on most things. When she first arrived she had this strange noise that was a cross between a whine and a howl sounded like a donkey! Fortunatly we seem to have passed that phase but she lets me know if she is not best pleased with my decision on any matter. I don't give in so she just gets on with it but I remember we had a poodle when I was young (over 45yrs ago!) and she was a winger so I guess you live with it and it gets better as they get used to how far they can push you. I quite like a bit of fiesty personality.


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

Dino does the pawing too when I pretend not to be listening. Yet Pebbles is our quiet little girl until someone comes by, then she does a high pitched squeal. Just like a girl. haha.
Sounds like we have a quite a bunch of pooches with unique personalities for sure! Thanks for sharing about your talkers!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahha if I ignore her noises i get a nose butt....which always makes me laugh...silly 'poos


----------

